# Semen Analysis



## Lesa (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,
My DH has SA test before our IVF. All the results were "normal". Recently, i took the same report to seek for another RE advice and he said that we have the male factor problem. Now i will list out the result and seek for ur advice as we are so confused as some of RE said "Normal" and other said "Poor". 
The result was 
Volume(ml) 1.6, PH 7.7, Concentration (per ml) 75*10(6), overall motility (%) 64, progressive motility (%) 59, Total sperm count 120*10(6), Total motile count 76.8*10(6), Normal Morphology (%) 15, viability (%) 71, Debris +, WBC(*10(6)/ml) <0.1, Aggregation -ve.
Appreciated ur reply as we are struggling and confusing right now.

Thank 
Lesa


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lesa said:


> Hi Peter,
> My DH has SA test before our IVF. All the results were "normal". Recently, i took the same report to seek for another RE advice and he said that we have the male factor problem. Now i will list out the result and seek for ur advice as we are so confused as some of RE said "Normal" and other said "Poor".
> The result was
> Volume(ml) 1.6, PH 7.7, Concentration (per ml) 75*10(6), overall motility (%) 64, progressive motility (%) 59, Total sperm count 120*10(6), Total motile count 76.8*10(6), Normal Morphology (%) 15, viability (%) 71, Debris +, WBC(*10(6)/ml) <0.1, Aggregation -ve.
> ...


These results are perfectly normal.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

